# Video attempt...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well Lottie and Tracey, I downloaded the app! Tried to make a video but every time I tried to add a clip, the app froze! 

So while I work this thing out, I've made a trailer 

http://vimeo.com/83402232

Hope the link works... It's not as good as yours Lottie.. I will endeavour to make a movie  will have to do it on the iMac!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My computer won't let me watch it! 

But I did see their names drawn in the sand.  

Can you do a voice over for me please as though I am blind?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I love it!! The trailers you can make are fab 

Good work Ruth! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> My computer won't let me watch it!
> 
> But I did see their names drawn in the sand.
> 
> Can you do a voice over for me please as though I am blind?


Awwww no!!! 

Can you watch youtube videos?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps I actually wrote their names in that sand in the south of Ireland. It's not a video graphic! Just in case anyone thought I was a cheater!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Cheating is the whole point of film! 

We have an insane firewall here because so many children use the computer and it is hooked up to so many house and work related systems  so I can't do youtube or whatever you used. For some reason I can open files on photobucket?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow you were quick Ruth! I loved the trailer .... So sweet, mines more in the thinking & planning stage!! X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh that is brilliant, my heart strings are being well tugged tonight. You have done your beautiful girls justice, if thats just the trailer can't wait for the film


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Well done! I'm really impressed lovely pics! Ruth
Lottie has really started something
Next.......


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

arlo said:


> Oh that is brilliant, my heart strings are being well tugged tonight. You have done your beautiful girls justice, if thats just the trailer can't wait for the film





Fiver said:


> Well done! I'm really impressed lovely pics! Ruth
> Lottie has really started something
> Next.......


Awk you are too kind! It's nothing like Tilly The Movie!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG gosh Ruth here I go again I had tears I love it! It was beautiful me and my sister are best friends so maybe that is why it made me cry?? Wow I'm such a big suck unreal


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It kinda made me cry a bit too!! I was going through all the wee puppy videos.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ruth that is amazing. What did you use to make that? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

iMovie! A tip off from LottieRachel... She made a fab video. That's my next assignment!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't have an I phone so mines not as good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUcizZ8uWZ8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Donna really you have to make me cry again at 9 pm I will have puffy eyes in the morning now I will have to wear sunglasses combo of the song and pics K this is too much wish I had one of Molly but I am not that crafty so won't happen it would probably make me cry even more What is wrong with me I so love this it's so touching!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Donna really you have to make me cry again at 9 pm I will have puffy eyes in the morning now I will have to wear sunglasses combo of the song and pics K this is too much wish I had one of Molly but I am not that crafty so won't happen it would probably make me cry even more What is wrong with me I so love this it's so touching!


Now I'm going to do it. I have to

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Now I'm going to do it. I have to
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I am still crying yours really touched me cause of the song and pic combo ugh!! I don't want to cry anymore Can't take this even though it's so touching and adorable!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok don't look if you don't want to. Molly pocket

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJoj1WgxgPQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG Donna I am crying AGAIN 10:20 pm now...I will need cucumbers on my eyes I loved it you are the best and I loved the music too Poo's just make me cry I guess or it's the menopause Thanks so much you are the best!! Tons of hugs going out to you:hug::hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome videos! Awe poo love.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Awesome videos! Awe poo love.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did you have a tear in your eye?? You are young so ...I'm thinking I am menopausal ha or crazy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I saw the ozgood one - it was fabulous, but I couldn't see Molly's, . it said copyright was blocked in my country or something like that??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Donna!! Well done!! Loved Ozzy's video 

Can't see Molly's either, says it's disabled on mobile devices.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I saw the ozgood one - it was fabulous, but I couldn't see Molly's, . it said copyright was blocked in my country or something like that??





RuthMill said:


> Aw Donna!! Well done!! Loved Ozzy's video
> 
> Can't see Molly's either, says it's disabled on mobile devices.


I could see it and I sent it to my sister and she could see it too??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I teared up too but for a different reason. I have my little client here and was so desperate to watch the copy Ruth sent me (thank you! ) I brought the pc to the hall so I could wtch it while he is in the bathtub. With my sleeping mums door on one side and HO's on the other I turned it on. The volume was on FULL and I couldn't figure out how to turn it down with no mouse! 

I didn't see too much and now will have to wait until people wake to see it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I could see it and I sent it to my sister and she could see it too??


I want to see it... Can you email it?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I teared up too but for a different reason. I have my little client here and was so desperate to watch the copy Ruth sent me (thank you! ) I brought the pc to the hall so I could wtch it while he is in the bathtub. With my sleeping mums door on one side and HO's on the other I turned it on. The volume was on FULL and I couldn't figure out how to turn it down with no mouse!
> 
> I didn't see too much and now will have to wait until people wake to see it.


Aww dear!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps what is a little client?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

When my mum needed us to move in with her we cut back with work in Ottawa and started to bring a respite client here every second weekend. He is a profoundly autistic twelve year old and not so little! Our government funds families so they can hire people to provide a break now and then.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> When my mum needed us to move in with her we cut back with work in Ottawa and started to bring a respite client here every second weekend. He is a profoundly autistic twelve year old and not so little! Our government funds families so they can hire people to provide a break now and then.


That's amazing. You're an amazing person


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

True!  Modest too as HO tells me all the time!  

Seriously though I love my work and I love feeling needed. I bet you know what that is like though in your line of work. Never a shift where you don't feel like you made a difference in someones life!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

These little video's are great (I could see them all), this morning I woke up at 2.45am and was awake for over 2 hours - the first hour I was planning a video in my head thinking of films I already have, thinking of others I'd like to film, thinking which music would be good...., the rest of the time I was trying to stop thinking about it so I could get back to sleep, how sad am I?!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Wait until you all see the next movie that will be premiering very soon! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Wait until you all see the next movie that will be premiering very soon! X


Can't wait! Yours are an inspiration to us all!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I want to see it... Can you email it?


If I go on Youtube and type in Molly Pocket in the search she comes up on her couch and I can watch it. Maybe it's because of the song maybe your copyright laws are stricter there??


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> If I go on Youtube and type in Molly Pocket in the search she comes up on her couch and I can watch it. Maybe it's because of the song maybe your copyright laws are stricter there??


I tried that, too, Renee, and still couldn't watch it!! @&$!? Copyright laws.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well I don't get it why can Canadians see it?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh it worked when I searched on youtube. It was amazing.. With proper movies!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Oh it worked when I searched on youtube. It was amazing.. With proper movies!!!


Oops that was another one not the one Donna made


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What??! Another one? Who made the other one?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottie, I can't wait to see another one.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

It was the famous Lottie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyQe3rqJoXU&feature=c4-feed-u&app=desktop


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely. A real cockapoo treat  
Anybody else spot ever so slightly muddy Nina and Lola? I don't think I've ever seen the glamour girls dirty  
Ozzy sweet pea you have grown already and he looks so happy and settled in his new home.
Miss Molly Shirley Temple - Hollywood next stop, move over Lassie.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I think Molly's video needs a thread of its own so we can make sure everyone sees it  xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I could see them all after a little tweeking . . . all beautiful and tear jerking!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lovely. A real cockapoo treat
> Anybody else spot ever so slightly muddy Nina and Lola? I don't think I've ever seen the glamour girls dirty
> Ozzy sweet pea you have grown already and he looks so happy and settled in his new home.
> Miss Molly Shirley Temple - Hollywood next stop, move over Lassie.


Yes! They do get dirty!!  They love the dirt!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Well I don't get it why can Canadians see it?


Because you're in a free country??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Because you're in a free country??


Donna made it and she is in the States that's what I don't understand. It was so cute too


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The cold must given me brain freeze! I finally remembered to watch the video of Lola and Nina with the sound right this time. Thank you for that it was wonderful and very moving! They are so beautiful and you are very lucky to have them. Great photos!


----------

